# Sandown racecourse



## CrazyNut (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi, 
Just saw a large monitor lizard on the news. It was running around the track at sandown racecourse while raceday was being carried out! Big guy escaped being squished. Looked to be a large varanus gouldii or possibly varius. Anyone else see it? Was fearing for his safety but found it quite funny at the same time. One of the racers commenting "there is a giant lizard on the track".

- - - Updated - - -

*it may not have been sandown racecourse*


----------



## SKYWLKR (Sep 18, 2016)

Try Singapore. LOL!


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 18, 2016)

Yeh thats what I saw when I googled it. The news said sandown lol my bad


----------

